# New species state record out of Buckeye lake landed by 1basshunter



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Make what you will of it. This happened







landed on a big joshy


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats so awesome. Looks like someones pet got too big! Congrats on that lucky catch!


----------



## ripalip (Oct 21, 2014)

What is that thing?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow I have seen it all now!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

So what are they going to call that new species? The Robcat? Kind of a resemblance there!  Great job on that...odd catch!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

looks like your ordinary run of the mill, red tail/ shovelnose tiger catfish hybrid! I got three just like it last week LOL! Whats funny if you think about it is that fish probably has a name


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like a Pictus Catfish, I have one in my 5 gal aquarium, but its only about half an inch long. They have one at the aqaurium store near me in a very large tank that's about the size of the one in the picture.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Big Joshy said:


> looks like your ordinary run of the mill, red tail/ shovelnose tiger catfish hybrid!


I thought you were joking, but it seems you are right. It must have gotten too big for someone's aquarium.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoplatystoma#Common_names


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

it's called a snageltooth


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder if it was recently released or if it made it through the winter. They are a South American species, and they get pretty big! Here is one from Argentina:









What was the fish's fate?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> I wonder if it was recently released or if it made it through the winter. They are a South American species, and they get pretty big! Here is one from Argentina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fish went to the Hebron hatchery. They're freezing it. Talking to London hatchery tonight about it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

polebender said:


> So what are they going to call that new species? The Robcat? Kind of a resemblance there!  Great job on that...odd catch!


I see you are selling an aquarium in the marketplace....hmmmmm....


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

BassBoss said:


> Make what you will of it. This happened


Whoa! Cool catch Rob!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah but. . . . How did it taste????


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Will never
Know that I gave it to them for their research. 

also it had to be one of the hardest I mean absolutely one of the hardest fish fights I ever had when I first hook it made at least a 20 yard I would gain some ground and off it went again at first I thought it was one of those European type eyes and a big one at that it was kicking mud up off the bottom and never stop fighting until I landed it. 
it measured at 24 1/4 inches and all I can think of this is totally jeremy Wade type s*** of a fish


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> Will never Know that I gave it to them for their research.


I think you absolutely did the right thing. It would have been wrong to release it as it isn't a native species. At least it isn't going to be a total waste. I wonder if it would be possible for it to hybridize with a local species? Next thing you know, we've got 50 lb. speckled bullheads who love to feed on saugeye!


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

Most of the non-natives don't die from the cold down in Florida. It's bad down there. Especially in canals for some reason. Florida says destroy. Except for one species they introduced to remove algae and weeds, and Talapia. Being tasty, that one is ok to stay...


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool catch, don't see the harm in letting it go. One catfish isn't going to hurt that lake anymore then the drawl down did.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Should have put it on Craigslist or ebay. Im sure some aquarium enthusiasts would pay big money for one that big! That's a cool catch for sure though.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Streamstalker,from the looks of it's tail they are thinking it may have done just that that was the big reason I gave it to them to see if it is compatible with the other cats in the lake


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very cool catch rob.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

One thing i forgot to ask the guys at Hebron that I'll definetly have rob look into was the stomach contents. From what I remember on the ever so educational show of river monsters is catfish of that shape are aggressive feeders and he caught them on crankbaits. Would be cool to see what the thing was living off. Boy it was fat.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Streamstalker,from the looks of it's tail they are thinking it may have done just that that was the big reason I gave it to them to see if it is compatible with the other cats in the lake


Rob,as in its tale was beat up,like typical spawning catfish? Or the tail was different shaped then what that species normally is??


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Rob,as in its tale was beat up,like typical spawning catfish? Or the tail was different shaped then what that species normally is??


 Here's a better picture of the tail from at the hatchery.







didn't look to beat up. Oh and next cast rob caught a saugeye... Look at the colors on this bad boy.







probably the two coolest looking fish I've seen outta Buckeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BassBoss said:


> One thing i forgot to ask the guys at Hebron that I'll definetly have rob look into was the stomach contents. From what I remember on the ever so educational show of river monsters is catfish of that shape are aggressive feeders and he caught them on crankbaits. Would be cool to see ??what the thing was living off. Boy it was
> fat.


Id imagine just like any predetor that size. What ever it had swimming in front of it,it could wrap its jaws around!
Looks like it of swallowed a j5 juat fin;-) e


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks bassboss,was wondering what rob ment bye looks of the tale.
Thats an awesome looking fish!.
An man that saugeye was catching some rays!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

An also. Very impresive you guys pulling fish from buckeye from shore,given conditions! Keep em comeing!!!!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> An also. Very impresive you guys pulling fish from buckeye from shore,given conditions! Keep em comeing!!!!


 It was actually pretty cool seeing the wake the cat was pushing as it fought, wasnt in very deep water to say the least!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Bobby, the tail looked like it was Healing up from making a bed it was beat up and from what we could tell meaning Brian Kitchen he is the fish hatchery coordinator could tell it look like a fish that may or should I say tried to spawn


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice catch!!!! And nicely handled, handing it over to a hatchery for research!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you and not a bad day of fishing for being so sick that I was unable to make it to work lol
I also got into some small wipers they were pinning bait fish and eating them all I was doing was casting out past them and a steady retrieve back. And that is how I got the catfish


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Wish it was on a slims bait lol


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

1basshunter congrats on the rare cat and a nice saugeye.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Those Joshy's catch everything.  congrats that one will make Joshy's bragging board I bet.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Slim, it did


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

That would of been an interesting catch and release, just to see if it would of survived. By the pics it was eating well and very healthy fish.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very cool catch there. Wonder what low temperature they would die at? I think they are an Amazon fish, thinking they may not survive the Ohio winter


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, nice catch, Rob!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Fish update 
It had 3 small gills and a cigar size eye in its stomach. I guess his parents must have made him Be a clean plater


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

how do we know it has not overwintered in there already? I mean by the size of it whoever had it either has a gigantic aquarium or he has been a resident for a minute.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Agreed, that fish could be on its second or third winter


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Only a minute?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya if it were smaller id say for sure a release this year. But at that size i can buy it being in the lake a cple/few yrs.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

See what comes out of the muck when they don't let the summer pool fill? I smell a SciFi movie in the works. The Truth is Out There.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Bobby, you are absolutely correct about it being in the lake for some time they believe it has been in there for two or more years. at least that's what they believe on a side note Friday I am going after the creature from the Black Lagoon that will surely be worth 2 boxes of big joshy's lol


----------

